# Adobe Lightroom 3 alternative?



## gavrd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone can suggest some open source or similar/cheaper cost alternatives to Lightroom?

I have recently been using it on a trial and found it very useful, especially for its side by side comparison view of two images and then being able to easily alter the exposure of it and the colour temperature to match. I have done this in Photoshop in the past by opening the jpegs and then levels etc and colour balance but the Lightroom way of being able to view the two images side by side for comparison is far far quicker!

I do have raw editing software already so I'm just looking for this use with jpegs as needed.

Does anyone have any ideas of a similar software that I can compare side by side and then alter jpegs in a similar quick manner? i.e. colour temp slider and exposure control.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Aug 3, 2011)

gavrd1 said:


> I do have raw editing software already so I'm just looking for this use with jpegs as needed.


What Raw editing application is that? Many Raw editing applications can also be used to edit JPEGs.

Which version and release level of Photoshop do you have?

Adobe Lightroom 3's main function is _not Raw conversion or image editing_.


----------



## gavrd1 (Aug 4, 2011)

hi kmh

i have photoshop cs4, i shoot nikon and my mate shoots canon.

i use capture nx2 for my raw files and canon digital photo professional for his as i find they both handle the respective raw files better than what photoshop does.

however, it is about when i convert them to jpegs and put all the images in order that side by side there may be odd slight variance so its nice to be able to tweak them to match as i go along. i find lightroom so much easier and quicker for organising and making these quick small corrections. i.e. a colour cast or brightness adjustment.


----------

